# Frage zu Kräuterkunde Addon



## Queenofhere (14. März 2008)

Hi,

habt bestimmt auch schon oft von Addons gehört die die Punkte speichert wo man diverse Kräuter etc. findet und diese dann speichert.

Dazu eine kurze Frage an euch :

Spawnen Kräuter denn immerwieder an der selben Position oder varieren sie ständig ? Sonst wäre so ein Addon ja sinnlos.



Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Gruß
Queen


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (14. März 2008)

Wenn die Spawn-Punkte variieren ist so ein Addon sinnlos. Stimmt.

Es gibt solche Addons aber (Gatherer, Cartographer, ...) also werden die Spawn-Punkte immer die gleichen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanchesZero (15. März 2008)

Ja. Sind immer die selben Punkte. In der aktuellen Buffed Show wird auch gezeigt, wie man sich Routen anzeigen lassen kann.


----------



## Sensei-Kakashi1 (15. März 2008)

Leider klappt atherer seit dem neusetn patch nicht ^^

gibs da irgendwie ersatz?


----------



## general_chang (15. März 2008)

Gabs nicht irgendwie was bei cartograspher was die gleichen Funktionen hatte. Guck mal hier bei buffed nach den Add Ons. Also bei mir ist das so dass die Punkte seit dem neusten Patch nicht mehr auf der Minimap angezeigt werden, wohl aber auf der großen Map. nd ansonten kannste ja die Kräutersuche so wieder einstellen!!


----------



## TomatoAc (23. März 2008)

MobMap kann auch anzeigen wo was wächst etc.


----------



## Knochengeist (28. März 2008)

Mit der neuesten Version von Gatherer funktioniert das Programm wieder einwandfrei. Es werden auch wieder alle Spawnpunkte angezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeartCore (30. März 2008)

welche buffed show is das mit den routen?


----------

